# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Top-Channel drejtpërdrejt, falas

## Vito Corleone

Pershendetje,

Per te gjithe ata qe duan te shohin dy nga kanalet me te mire shqiptare ne ekranet e kompjuterave te tyre, Top-Channel dhe Vizion Plus, klikoni ketu

www.vitrinat.com

Duhet te keni te drejta administratori ne kompjuterin qe futeni, Per disa do duhet te instaloni ActiveX control. I thoni Accept, edhe pse do thote kompjuteri eshte ne rrezik. Pastaj nqs nuk hapet prape duhet te modifikoni disa opsione tek Tools->Internet Options->Security->Custom Level


Shikim te kendshem!

----------


## ANDI_

Nje pyetje kam une ...me internet explore punon shume mire...por kur kaloj ne mac nuk punon as me safarin dhe as me firefox.

Megjithate uimet e mia...kam ndjekur gjithe procezin zgjedhor nga kjo faqe dhe nuk kam pasur problemin me te vogel...as buffering asgje.tamom si televizor edhe nje here urime.

----------


## Davius

Shume bukur! Te flm per kete informacion, Vito Corleone!

----------


## ANDI_

E bukur eshte por ne qe jemi me mac nuk e shofim dot se activex nuk eshte per mac

----------


## hope31

flm Vito

ku ishe me pare

----------


## crudelia

Jam munduar te hap top channel ne Firefox, Internet Explorer, Opera, Safari, (Microsoft outlook...) por nuk me ka funksionuar. 
Kam provuar te shtoj plugins, te provoj ti hap faqet qe kam pare me tjeter proxies por prap pa asnje dobi. Nuk eshte aq shume problemi im sa i prinderve te mi, te cilet po vdesin ta shikojne ne fakt...(prinderit jashte shqiperise jane te djegur per tv shqiptar). Nuk jam eksperte dhe e di qe do kete ndonje menyre per ta bere te funksionoje dreqin, por nuk kam kohe te merrem me te. Keshtu qe po u kerkoj ndihme atyre te cilet ia kane dale ta shfaqin me sukses te me japin ndonje drejtim  :rrotullo syte: 

Ju faleminderit para kohe dhe ju lutem mos hezitoni te shkruani sepse cdo postim do jete nje ndihme me shume per mua.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ishte njehere e nje kohe mundesia qe te shikoje Top Channel TV dhe Vizion+ tek www.vitrinat.com . Tani s'punon me tv-ja ne ate faqe. Po di njeri ndonje faqe tjeter ku mund te shihen TV shqiptare, jane te mirepritur ti tregojne pasi na dogji malli neve kurbetllinjve ketej per pak shqip.

----------


## crudelia

E Kam Provuar Me Explorer Dhe Nuk Funksionon  :i ngrysur: 
Nuk Arri Dot Ta Kuptoj Fare Se Ku Qendron Problemi.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Punoka prape ajo faqja qe dha Xfiles. Si duket ngaqe perdor Firefox nuk arrij dot ta shikoj. Provoje me IE se punon.

----------


## crudelia

Wow Ca Boni Vaki. Tnx  :shkelje syri:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Nese ke versionin e fundit te IE duhet te punoje. Une po e shoh ne keto momente. Jepi nje Refresh faqes.

----------


## crudelia

KUALITETI QEKA I PAPAM. 
GENTA ISMAILIN PO SHIKOJE  :perqeshje:

----------


## gt2xf

Duhet te instalosh Adobe Flash Player.



> E Kam Provuar Me Explorer Dhe Nuk Funksionon 
> Nuk Arri Dot Ta Kuptoj Fare Se Ku Qendron Problemi.

----------

